# tires for snow removal on toolcat?



## cepp (Dec 8, 2006)

we have both mud tires and turf tires, havent pushed snow with it yet, but trying to plan for winter. which tire is going to be better?


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

I use turf tires on mine and they seem to work fine. Of course we've only had lots of freezing rain and not much snow to push and I don't have any other tires to try out! 
i've heard some guys use snow tires from trucks. Slightly taller and good traction.

Cheers 
Dylan


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

a standard 15" truck tire will fit the toolcat rims

i believe the correct size to be 235/75-15 cooper makes a heavy duty radial truck tire in that size that will accomodate studs...

If I owned one and someday I will ...that is the winter tire of choice


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I run studded M+S truck tires on my Toolcats without any issues. Most of the time without chains. When it gets deep, we chain up the rear tires. When it gets really, really deep, we chain up all four.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 2 toolcats used them for 3 years on turf tires works great


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

I used turf tires the first year and they were ok, switched to the carlisle m&s (bobcat issue)winters and it tracks way better. I Thought about a 235 75 15 light truck winter but was worried about the strength of the sidewall with a 96 inch bucket. Gauranteed if you switch from turf to winter you will be better off.



RAZ SNOW REMOVAL
2005 TOOLCAT, BOBCAT POWER ANGLE, 96" BUCKET, SUPER SCRAPER
1985 GMC 2500HD 7.5 FISHER, 1.8 YARD FISHER SPREADER
1994 CHEV 2500HD 6.5TD, 8 FT FISHER MM1
2005 FORD F250SD PSD 8 FT X BLADE
2002 JCB 212 2 YARD BUCKET


----------

